# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1999 Packard Twelve prototype luxury car - photos

## Altair

1999 Packard Twelve prototype luxury car.






Previously:

1937 Packard camper - photo
Custom 1952 Packard pickup - photo
Ford/Zimmer Golden Spirit coupe - photos
1990 Mitsuoka Le-Seyde coupe - photos
1938 Phantom Corsair sedan - photo

----------

clydeman (Jan 10, 2023),

nova_robotics (Jan 10, 2023)

----------


## Frank S

The rebirth of the Packard would have been cool making it look like every other car on the market, not cool though

----------


## techcollect

Cars We Remember - Whatever happened to the 1999 Packard Twelve Prototype? - Owego Pennysaver Press

I kind of recall the effort from a few articles back then. 
Looking this up I found this brief write up in the Owego Pennysaver from July of 2021.
Mostly it's information about the man, Roy Gullickson, former engineer with White Trucks, who was attempting to revive the Packard namesake.
A few additional photos including interior and more on the current disposition of the prototype, holdings and venture.

I think Frank is right about the design appearance.
If Packard had continued on from 1958, would it have looked anything like a Jaguar on steroids or very much like a Bentley?

What do I know about car design? Nada

----------

